# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Lo-boy  Ενισχυτής με λυχνίες E88CC-ECC82-EL84

## kentar

Ο συγκεκριμένος ενισχυτής  σχεδιάστηκε και εξελίχθηκε από τον αείμνηστο Μιχάλη Σπέρτο   (Audiocraftworks)   και το project 
παρουσιάστηκε εδώ http://www.avsite.gr/vb/showthread.p...lifier-Project
Από την πρώτη στιγμή που διάβασα τα σχετικά γι αυτόν μου δημιουργήθηκε η εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται  για έναν ποιοτικό ενισχυτή  και τελικά δεν έπεσα έξω
Από τις πρώτες δοκιμές κιόλας   ‘’χύμα΄΄ στον πάγκο το μηχανάκι έπαιζε καλά. Πρόκειται για  έναν ενισχυτή τύπου Williamson με την E88CC(6922)  
προενισχύτρια-phase splitter  την  ECC82(12AU7)  buffer  και στο τελικό στάδιο  4  EL84 σε διάταξη Parallel Push Pull -  Ultralinear.
Η ισχύς του  θεωρητικά 24 watt rms ανά κανάλι θεωρώ ότι είναι υπεραρκετή για να οδηγήσει  ένα ηχείο σχετικά υψηλής ευαισθησίας . 
Σε ωμικό φορτίο 8,2 Ω μέτρησα 18 Watt RMS πριν να αρχίσει να ψαλιδίζει. Εχουν κατασκευαστεί τρία PCB ,  ένα  για τον ενισχυτή , ένα για το κύκλωμα υψηλής
τάσης  και ένα για τα νήματα των προενισχυτριών , την αρνητική τάση και τον έλεγχο της υψηλής τάσης. Στο PCB του ενισχυτή στο τμήμα των προενισχυτριών
Yπάρχει  πρόβλεψη ώστε ορισμένα υλικά και connectors να αλλάζουν θέση χωρίς να αλλάζει το κύκλωμα για να διευκολύνεται η συνδεσμολογία κατά την κατασκευή.
Η υψηλή τάση για τις προενισχύτριες είναι σταθεροποιημένη , και ή τάση των νημάτων αυτών των λυχνιών είναι DC.
ΟΙ μετασχηματιστές εξόδου είναι οι  Amplimo 3A524UL . O μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσίας έγινε κατά παραγγελία  στον Γιατρά .
Οι γειώσεις των PCB καλό είναι να συνδεθούν όλες σε ένα κοινό σημείο . Στα συνημμένα υπάρχει σε pdf  όλο το project  όπως παρουσιάστηκε στο
forum που προαναφέρθηκε όπως επίσης τα σχέδια ενισχυτή και τροφοδοτικού  και τα αρχεία των PCB φτιαγμένα με το  Sprint Layout.
Αν κάποιος θελήσει να ακολουθήσει τα χειρόγραφα σχέδια για την κατασκευή να γνωρίζει ότι υπάρχουν δύο λάθη  σ’αυτά . Το πρώτο αφορά την αρίθμηση ανόδου  
καθόδου της κάτω μισής ECC82 στα πόδια  6 και  8  είναι αντίστροφη  και το δεύτερο  στο τμήμα του τροφοδοτικού  νημάτων-αρνητικής ενώ χρησιμοποιεί γέφυρα 
για πλήρη ανόρθωση γειώνεται η μεσαία λήψη του μετασχηματιστή με αποτέλεσμα την καταστροφή των διόδων.
Στα PCB είναι διορθωμένα και τα δύο . Οποιος κατασκευάσει το συγκεκριμένο ενισχυτή να είναι σίγουρος ότι το τελικό
αποτέλεσμα θα τον αφήσει ικανοποιημένο. Σε όποιον δεν επαρκεί  η ισχύς υπάρχουν οδηγίες  για αντικατάσταση των EL84   με  2 EL34   ανά  κανάλι μαζί με τις 
απαραίτητες αλλαγές στα κυκλώματα  ενισχυτή και τροφοδοτικού για να πάρει γύρω στα 35  Watt .Προσωπική εκτίμηση είναι ότι θα ΄΄χάσει΄΄ την χροιά της EL84.
Λείπουν κάποια πράγματα που αφορούν την εξωτερική εμφάνιση του ενισχυτή . Όταν εφαρμοστούν θα  ανεβάσω τις σχετικές φωτογραφίες μαζί με τις μετρήσεις.
To αρχείο box.dwg  είναι αρχείο  Autocad  . Με αυτό το αρχείο όποιος ενδιαφέρεται πηγαίνοντας   σε μαγαζί κοπής  διαμόρφωσης λαμαρίνας με CNC laser  έχει έτοιμο
 τρυπημένο κουτί για τον ενισχυτή.Ευχαριστώ όσους με βοήθησαν στην κατασκευή με κάθε τρόπο Tomhel , Ultra , P.Gabr , Spirakos , Ikaros1978 
καθώς και  όσους  προσφέρουν την βοήθεια τους  στα μέλη του forum που την ζητούν.

Τα σχετικά αρχεία  
https://drive.google.com/folderview?...kU&usp=sharing

----------

aktis (09-03-17), 

alfadex (26-05-12), 

arkoudos (14-12-21), 

Danza (27-05-12), 

george Mp (08-07-16), 

Hulk (26-05-12), 

manis13 (26-05-12), 

moutoulos (26-05-12), 

Neuraxia (26-05-12), 

p.gabr (26-05-12), 

SeAfasia (09-11-14), 

spiroscfu (31-05-12), 

sv9dri (26-05-12), 

Thanos10 (27-05-12), 

toliis69 (26-04-15), 

tomhel (26-05-12), 

xsterg (26-05-12)

----------


## kentar

O Lo-boy εν λειτουργία (η ηχογράφηση απο την κάμερα δεν ειναι καλή αλλα μια ιδέα μπορείτε να πάρετε).

----------

αθικτον (01-06-12), 

billtsig (26-05-12), 

Danza (27-05-12), 

george Mp (08-07-16), 

herctrap (26-05-12), 

manis13 (26-05-12), 

Neuraxia (26-05-12), 

p.gabr (26-05-12), 

SeAfasia (09-11-14), 

sv9dri (26-05-12)

----------


## ikaros1978

Πρωτη φορα που παω να σχολιασω καποια κατασκευη και δεν ξερω τι να πω.Ειλικρινα περιμενα κατι τελειο ομως αυτο που βλεπω ειναι πολυ ανωτερο αυτου που περιμενα.Οπως παντα αψογος Γιωργο.Χιλια μπραβο και συγχαρητηρια.Ηθελα να τον ακουσω καποια στιγμη.Τωρα δεν θελω.Η πρωτη φωτογραφια ειναι..μουσικη καθαρη και απαραμορφωτη!!!

----------

kentar (26-05-12)

----------


## AKHS

Ωραία κατασκευή συγχαρητήρια μια χαρά είναι από εμφάνιση αλλά και από ισχύ, πόσο σου κόστισαν οι Amplimo με τα έξοδα αποστολής? Με τόσους λαμπάτους ενισχυτές θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μια έκθεση χε χε

----------

kentar (26-05-12)

----------


## Hulk

Σουπερ!!!! Γιωργο εκανες και παλι το θαυμα σου!!! πολλα συγχαρητηρια και μπραβο απο εμενα για την πολυ
αναλυτικη παρουσιαση σου, καλα ακουσματα να εχεις φιλε μου!

----------

kentar (26-05-12)

----------


## billtsig

συγχαρητήρια kentar!!!

----------

kentar (26-05-12)

----------


## spirakos

Οι μεγαλες παρουσιασεις γινονται τις μεγαλες ωρες!!!
Πραγματικα για αυτο το αποτελεσμα εχει πεσει πολυ μελετη και πολλες δοκιμες, δεν ειναι απλα μια αντιγραμμενη υλοποιηση
Το βιντεο μπορω να πω τον αδικει, ακουγεται πολυ καλυτερα
Συγχαρητηρια και καλες ακροασεις

----------

kentar (26-05-12)

----------


## Dimitris AR

Συγχαρητηρια και απο εμενα παρα πολυ ωραια κατασκευη , καλες ακροασεις .

----------

kentar (26-05-12)

----------


## p.gabr

ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ .... ΜΟΝΟΝ ΑΥΤΟ
Ο Γιωργος και η υπομονη του να προσφερει κατι για ολους
 Για αυτους που ξερουν πολλα αλλα και για τους αρχαριους 
Για τους απαιτητικους αλλα και για τους πεζους

Ευχαριστουμε Γιωργο

----------

kentar (26-05-12)

----------


## teo_GR

Καλημέρα Γιώργο.
  Φίλε πολύ καλός δεν έχω να πω τίποτα.
  Θα με κάνεις να ξαναφτιάξω το κουτί μου.

----------

kentar (26-05-12)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Μπράβο Γιώργο πάρα πολύ ωραία κατασκευή.

----------

kentar (26-05-12)

----------


## SV1EDG

Παρά πολύ ωραίος.Θα μας πεις αν θέλεις και που βρήκες τα κομβία?

----------

kentar (26-05-12)

----------


## Telis123

Ωραιος μπραβο.

----------

kentar (26-05-12)

----------


## xsterg

φαινεται μια πραγματικα ποιοτικη κατασκευη. αν παιζει τοσο καλα οσο φαινεται τοτε .... τι να πω. μπραβο. θα ηθελα μια εκτιμηση του κοστους της ολης κατασκευης. επίσης θα ηθελα να μας πεις και το αν το ποτενσιομετρο με κινητηρα που εχεις λειτουργει και σαν τηλεχειριζομενο και αν ναι με ποιο κυκλωμα. εχω τα ιδια ποτενσιομετρα με μοτερ αλλα δυστυχως στην πατρα δεν μπορω να βρω τα ολοκληρωμενα που τα οδηγουσαν.

----------

kentar (26-05-12)

----------


## KOKAR

την παρακάτω ταχτοποίηση των καλωδίων θα την ζήλευαν ακόμα και μεγάλες εταιρίες του χώρου......



*Γιώργο ( Kentar )... κέντησες  !*

----------

kentar (26-05-12)

----------


## KOKAR

από οτι ειδα εχεις παλμογράφο οπότε περιμένουμε και μετρήσεις ....

υ.γ
δεν μας είπες με τι ηχεία τον δουλεύεις ?

----------


## sv9dri

Φίλε Γιώργο σου αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο για την κατασκευή αυτή . Σίγουρα η εγγραφή στην κάμερα αδικεί την αίσθηση που έχεις όταν είσαι απέναντι από τα ηχεία και σε " λούζει" ο ήχος .......Αλλά θα ήθελα να σου πω ένα ακόμη μπράβο για το φόρο τιμής που αποδίδεις στον αέιμνηστο Σπέρτο με αυτή την παρουσίαση . Αν και δεν είχα την τύχη να τον γνωρίσω , αυτά που έχω διαβάσει γιαυτόν , με κάνουν να τον θεωρώ πολύ σπουδαίο σ'αυτό που έκανε και πάντα χωρίς να κρύβει γνώσεις . Τώρα όσο για τη δουλειά σου φαίνεται προσεγμένη και με μεράκι . Για να μη πω για τα έξοδα που έκανες και σε τέτοιους καιρούς.........Θερμά συγχαρητήρια λοιπόν και καλές ακροάσεις .

----------

kentar (26-05-12)

----------


## tomhel

Γεια σου ρε Γιωργαρεεεεεεε.....
Ποσο καιρό περιμέναμε αυτήν την παρουσίαση...!!!!
Πανέμορφος ο ΄κοντουλης΄και φυσικά κατασκευή για σεμινάριο...
10000 μπραβο....!!!!

----------

kentar (26-05-12)

----------


## kentar

> Ωραία κατασκευή συγχαρητήρια μια χαρά είναι από εμφάνιση αλλά και από ισχύ, πόσο σου κόστισαν οι Amplimo με τα έξοδα αποστολής? Με τόσους λαμπάτους ενισχυτές θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μια έκθεση χε χε



Οντως προ κρίσης δεν εμφανιζονταν με τέτοια συχνότητα λαμπάτες κατασκευές.Οι Amplimo potted κοστίζουν 200 ευρώ το ζεύγος με τα μεταφορικά περίπου.Αξίζουν αυτά τα χρήματα πάντως.

----------


## kentar

> Παρά πολύ ωραίος.Θα μας πεις αν θέλεις και που βρήκες τα κομβία?



Μάριε τα κουμπιά είναι απο το ebay
Αν ψάξεις υπάρχουν πολλά σχέδια και σε καλες τιμές.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odkw...=knob&_sacat=0

----------


## kentar

> φαινεται μια πραγματικα ποιοτικη κατασκευη. αν παιζει τοσο καλα οσο φαινεται τοτε .... τι να πω. μπραβο. θα ηθελα μια εκτιμηση του κοστους της ολης κατασκευης. επίσης θα ηθελα να μας πεις και το αν το ποτενσιομετρο με κινητηρα που εχεις λειτουργει και σαν τηλεχειριζομενο και αν ναι με ποιο κυκλωμα. εχω τα ιδια ποτενσιομετρα με μοτερ αλλα δυστυχως στην πατρα δεν μπορω να βρω τα ολοκληρωμενα που τα οδηγουσαν.



Το κόστος δύσκολα πέφτει κάτω απο τα 500 € χρησιμοποιώντας απλά υλικά.Πολλά απο τα εξαρτήματα ( πυκνωτές Auricap , motorized ALPS ποτενσιόμετρο , πυκνωτές WIMA MKS4 , MKP , ματσαρισμένες 4αδες EL84)
στάθηκα τυχερός και τα βρήκα σε τιμές -50% της τιμής καταλόγου απο το εναπομείναν stock της Audiocraftworks.Μόνο αυτά που προανέφερα και οι μετασχηματιστές εξόδου κοστίζουν κανονικά 450-500 € .
 Το motorized ποτενσιόμετρο το λειτουργώ  χειροκίνητα.

----------


## kentar

> Φίλε Γιώργο σου αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο για την κατασκευή αυτή . Σίγουρα η εγγραφή στην κάμερα αδικεί την αίσθηση που έχεις όταν είσαι απέναντι από τα ηχεία και σε " λούζει" ο ήχος .......Αλλά θα ήθελα να σου πω ένα ακόμη μπράβο για το φόρο τιμής που αποδίδεις στον αέιμνηστο Σπέρτο με αυτή την παρουσίαση . Αν και δεν είχα την τύχη να τον γνωρίσω , αυτά που έχω διαβάσει γιαυτόν , με κάνουν να τον θεωρώ πολύ σπουδαίο σ'αυτό που έκανε και πάντα χωρίς να κρύβει γνώσεις . Τώρα όσο για τη δουλειά σου φαίνεται προσεγμένη και με μεράκι . Για να μη πω για τα έξοδα που έκανες και σε τέτοιους καιρούς.........Θερμά συγχαρητήρια λοιπόν και καλές ακροάσεις .



Γιάννη δεν μπορώ παρα να συμφωνήσω σε όσα αναφέρεις για τον Μιχάλή Σπέρτο . Η αναφορά του ονόματός του είναι το λιγότερο που μπορώ να κάνω. R.I.P. 
Με το project ασχολούμαι (περιοδικά) πάνω απο δύο χρόνια και η συγκέντρωση των υλικών έγινε σιγά σιγά και έτσι δεν μου φάνηκε.

----------


## kentar

> Γεια σου ρε Γιωργαρεεεεεεε.....
> Ποσο καιρό περιμέναμε αυτήν την παρουσίαση...!!!!
> Πανέμορφος ο ΄κοντουλης΄και φυσικά κατασκευή για σεμινάριο...
> 10000 μπραβο....!!!!



Ημουνα νιός και γέρασαααααα!

----------


## kentar

> από οτι ειδα εχεις παλμογράφο οπότε περιμένουμε και μετρήσεις ....
> 
> υ.γ
> δεν μας είπες με τι ηχεία τον δουλεύεις ?



Κώστα ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια . Θα γίνουν μετρήσεις σε εργαστήριο και θα ανεβούν εδώ.
Τα ηχεία είναι BOSE 301-II  20+ ετών.Ταιριάζουν απόλυτα με τον κοντούλη.

----------


## ultra

Χωρις να θελω να υποτιμησω κανεναν απο τους συμφορουμιτες που εχουν φερει τους λαμπατους τους για μετρησεις,

αυτος, με τις EL84, μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση.

Εχει μια σπιρταδα, ενα νευρο, ενα τσαγανο.

Βεβαια, τοτε ειχα ακουσει την εκδοση της "πτυσσομενης βαλιτσας",

και εκπληκτος βλεπω τωρα οτι ο Γιωργος εχει αναγαγει σε επιστημη την καλoδιωση και το φινιρισμα.

Ευγε κι απο μενα.

Φυσικα, τον περιμενουμε στον παγκο...

----------

kentar (26-05-12), 

KOKAR (26-05-12)

----------


## papline

Έχει λίγους μήνες που παρακολουθώ το forum και για να πω την αλήθεια περίμενα ότι κάποιος θα μας παρουσίαζε τον συγκεκριμένο ενισχυτή χωρίς να ξέρω ότι θα ήσουν εσύ!!!
Πολλά συγχαρητήρια!!! όπως είπε και κάποιος άλλος παραπάνω κέντησες. Και πάλι μπράβο!!!

----------

kentar (26-05-12)

----------


## kentar

> ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ .... ΜΟΝΟΝ ΑΥΤΟ
> Ο Γιωργος και η υπομονη του να προσφερει κατι για ολους
>  Για αυτους που ξερουν πολλα αλλα και για τους αρχαριους 
> Για τους απαιτητικους αλλα και για τους πεζους
> 
> Ευχαριστουμε Γιωργο



Φίλε Παναγιώτη σε ευχαριστώ.Σε όλα αυτά που λες αν αλλάξουμε το Γιωργος με το Παναγιώτης  ισχύουν πολλαπλάσια.
Να είσαι καλά να μας μαθαίνεις.

----------

p.gabr (26-05-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Οχι Γιωργο  ΤΑ ΑΞΙΖΕΙΣ

Εγω απλως βοηθω με αυτα που ξερω.....Εσυ και η παρεα σου (tomhel- Σπυρακος και ικαρος ) εισαστε η ψυχη σε αυτα

Αλλα δεν θα τσακωθουμε για αυτο,  ο σκοπος ειναι παντως οτι εσεις τα κανετε για ολους

----------

ikaros1978 (26-05-12), 

kentar (27-05-12)

----------


## ikaros1978

> Οχι Γιωργο  ΤΑ ΑΞΙΖΕΙΣ
> 
> Εγω απλως βοηθω με αυτα που ξερω.....Εσυ και η παρεα σου (tomhel- Σπυρακος και ικαρος ) εισαστε η ψυχη σε αυτα
> 
> Αλλα δεν θα τσακωθουμε για αυτο,  ο σκοπος ειναι παντως οτι εσεις τα κανετε για ολους



προταση: στον γαμο του Σπυρου να βαλουμε ολους τους λαμπατους μαζι στο γλεντι!!! :Lol:

----------


## aris285

επαγγελματικη δουλεια για σεμινάριο 1000000 συγχαρητήρια.

----------

kentar (27-05-12)

----------


## spirakos

> προταση: στον γαμο του Σπυρου να βαλουμε ολους τους λαμπατους μαζι στο γλεντι!!!



Θα κραταω μικρο καλαθι

----------


## Costis Ni

ΠΟΛΥ ομορφξη κατασκευή. Φαίνεται ο κόπος σου. Και το κύκλωμα προσεγμένο. Μου θύμισε λίγο αυτό

http://www.nightingaleus.com/armonia.html






> Θα κραταω μικρο καλαθι



Κράτα μερικά ηχεία καλύτερα, τα καλάθια δεν βγάζουν καλό ήχο!

----------


## Thanos10

Γιωργο εκανες φοβερη δουλεια αλλα και εναν φοβερο ενισχυτη πολλα μπραβο και απο εμενα.
Το ενισχυτη τον ειχα ακουσει στο εργαστηριο του Μιχαλη πραγματικα λεει πολλα.

----------


## turist

Ωραίος!! Κάποια στιγμή θέλω να φτιάξω κι εγώ έναν, μας ανοίγετε την όρεξη. 
Μπράβο.

----------


## thodoris69

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΚΑΤ ΑΡΧΗΝ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ
ΨΑΧΝΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΛΑΜΠΑΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΜΕ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕ Η ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ "ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ"
ΕΧΩ ΗΔΗ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ 2 ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΣΧΕΔΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΕΝΟΣ "ΤΡΑΠΑΛΗ" ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ.
Ο ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΣ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥΣΙΚΟΣ ΜΕ 2 6V6 ΣΕ PUSH PULL ΑΝΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΡΙΕΣ ΤΙΣ 6J5 KAI 6C5 ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΑΛΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΘΗΝΕΣ.ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΟΡΘΩΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ 5U4.
ΑΠΟΔΙΔΕΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ 13 W ANA ΚΑΝΑΛΙ
ΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΛΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΧΕΔΙΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΩ?
ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ

----------

kentar (06-06-12)

----------


## kentar

Θοδωρή κατ΄ αρχήν  μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία γιατί είναι σαν να φωναζεις.
Εννοείται οτι είμαι στη διαθεση οποιουδήποτε για βοήθεια. 
Πάντως σου  προτείνω να μας παρουσιάσεις τις κατασκευές σου.

----------


## StathisV

Παιδιά, τα link των αρχείων της κατασκευής είναι σπασμένα... Αν μπορεί ο νηματοθέτης ας κάνει μια ανανέωση  :Smile:

----------


## kentar

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B334okJyxzlmdkhTTVFiMFQwckU&usp=sha  ring

Αρχεία και φωτογραφίες...

----------


## moutoulos

Γιώργο ελπίζω να μην σε ενοχλεί, έβαλα το τωρινό Link σου (Drive Google) 
στο αρχικό σου πόστ, μιας και στο rapidshare που είχες, δεν υπήρχαν πλέον.

----------


## kentar

Οκ , καλά έκανες.

----------


## marougos

Γρηγόρη καλημέρα είμαι καινούριο μελος και βλέπω σε πολλά θέματα ότι σταματανε εδώ και 2 χρονια υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα ή αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό

----------


## p.gabr

Νέο μέλος από το 2011 ? 
Τόσα θέματα τόσα χρόνια αυτή ηταν η μόνη σου απορία?

----------


## moutoulos

Πριν δυο χρόνια ε?. Φυσιολογικό είναι ...

Είναι ακριβώς πριν δυο χρόνια, τότε που στις ευρωεκλογές που διεξήχθησαν το 2014 
είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα την νίκη του συριζα. Εεεε μετά απο αυτό, σταμάτησαν και τα
θέματα ...

Μάλλον χέστηκαν απο αυτό που θα επακολουθούσε ...  :Biggrin: 

==================================================  ==========

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Δεν υπάρχει Σπύρο κάποιο θέμα. Απλά όταν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, τα θέματα συνεχίζονται.
Αν δεν απαντήσει κανένας ... μένουν πίσω (ημερολογιακά).

----------


## lepouras

> Πριν δυο χρόνια ε?. Φυσιολογικό είναι ...
> 
> Είναι ακριβώς πριν δυο χρόνια, τότε που στις ευρωεκλογές που διεξήχθησαν το 2014 
> είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα την νίκη του συριζα. Εεεε μετά απο αυτό, σταμάτησαν και τα
> θέματα ...
> 
> Μάλλον χέστηκαν απο αυτό που θα επακολουθούσε ... 
> 
> ==================================================  ==========
> ...



θα παρακαλέσω τα πολιτικά να μείνουν στο πάμε για εκλογές και στην εξαέρωση.......... άντε μην πέσουν τίποτε καμπάνες......( χαχα στην είπα.  :Tongue2: )

----------


## moutoulos

Νταξει βρε Γιάννη. 

Τουλάχιστον ρίξε καμιά μικρή. Να σε βλέπω εδώ με την κοτσίδα ... που ετοιμάζεσαι να μου την ρίξεις (την καμπάνα)  :Biggrin: .

----------


## lepouras

:Scared:  ούτε το σχοινί δεν θα τράβαγα σε αυτή. πονάνε τα αυτιά μου και μόνο που την βλέπω. :Lol: 
το πηδήξαμε το θέμα. :Biggrin:

----------


## marougos

Καλό μεσημέρι ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση σας. Φαίνεται ότι είμαι παλαιό μέλος (2011) αλλά δεν έχω ασχοληθεί καθόλου.  Όποτε με πιάνουν οι μαύρες μου ασχολούμαι  με κάποια κατασκευή σαν αγχολυτική εργασία . Έτσι και αυτές τις μέρες είπα να ξεκινήσω έναν λαμπάτο ενισχυτή. Τα πράγματα θα είναι λίγο δύσκολα για μένα αφού έχω να πιάσω κολλητήρι πάνω από 20 χρόνια. Αλλά σιγά σιγά νομίζω θα τα καταφέρω

----------


## moutoulos

Σπύρο Οκ το κολλητήρι είναι σαν το ποδήλατο ... δεν το ξεχνάς, αλλά βρε φίλε
λίγο δύσκολη κατασκευή δεν διάλεξες για να τα "ξαναθυμηθείς" ?.

----------


## alpha uk

Παιδιά μέ ενδιαφέρει και εμένα ή κατασκευή ενός λαμπατου ενισχυτή, το budget μου είναι γύρω στά € 1500 , αξίζει νά ασχοληθω με τόν συγκεκριμένο ενισχυτή ? , αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει πάνω από όλα είναι ή ποιότητα τού ήχου . Μπορεί ο συγκεκριμένος ενισχυτής νά συνδιαστη με ένα προενισχυτη κατασκευασμένο στο ίδιο σασί ?

----------


## marougos

Γρηγόρη έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για αυτό σήμερα πήρα τηλέφωνο τον Αντωνιάδη για να δω για μετασχηματιστές εξόδου μια και αυτοί είναι η καρδιά του ενισχυτή. Μου είπε ότι τώρα πλέον με την οικονομική κρίση όλοι κατασκευάζουν σχετικά μικρούς λαμπάτους 10 -15 Watt  το πολύ. Έτσι και εγώ το ξανασκέφτηκα και είπα και για πιο εύκολη κατασκευή να ξεκινήσω του Tomhel  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57310

----------


## toliis69

> Παιδιά μέ ενδιαφέρει και εμένα ή κατασκευή ενός λαμπατου ενισχυτή, το budget μου είναι γύρω στά € 1500 , αξίζει νά ασχοληθω με τόν συγκεκριμένο ενισχυτή ? , αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει πάνω από όλα είναι ή ποιότητα τού ήχου . Μπορεί ο συγκεκριμένος ενισχυτής νά συνδιαστη με ένα προενισχυτη κατασκευασμένο στο ίδιο σασί ?



Είναι απο τους λίγους που αξίζει να ασχοληθείς........

----------


## alpha uk

Ωραία, οι Μ/Χ εξόδου είναι υπό παραγγελία €112 ο καθένας , ερώτηση  ΕL84 ή  6BQ5 ποιές  είναι καλύτερες , έχω βρει  6BQ5 x 4 match στης £34 περίπου στα €40 , audio spectrum analyser υπό παραγγελία στά € 150 ? , τροφοδοτικό μάλλον θά  τό πάρω από Ελλαδα , καμία ιδέα γιά το πόσο θα κοστίσει? Όσο γιά πυκνωτές κτλ , υπάρχει ένα μαγαζί εδώ στο Nottingham με στρατιωτικό υλικό πού  σκοπεύω νά τό επισκεφθω την επόμενη εβδομάδα

----------


## aris285

> Γρηγόρη έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για αυτό σήμερα πήρα τηλέφωνο τον Αντωνιάδη για να δω για μετασχηματιστές εξόδου μια και αυτοί είναι η καρδιά του ενισχυτή. Μου είπε ότι τώρα πλέον με την οικονομική κρίση όλοι κατασκευάζουν σχετικά μικρούς λαμπάτους 10 -15 Watt  το πολύ. Έτσι και εγώ το ξανασκέφτηκα και είπα και για πιο εύκολη κατασκευή να ξεκινήσω του Tomhel  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57310



δες και αυτον
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67466

----------


## toliis69

> Ωραία, οι Μ/Χ εξόδου είναι υπό παραγγελία €112 ο καθένας , ερώτηση  ΕL84 ή  6BQ5 ποιές  είναι καλύτερες , έχω βρει  6BQ5 x 4 match στης £34 περίπου στα €40 , audio spectrum analyser υπό παραγγελία στά € 150 ? , τροφοδοτικό μάλλον θά  τό πάρω από Ελλαδα , καμία ιδέα γιά το πόσο θα κοστίσει? Όσο γιά πυκνωτές κτλ , υπάρχει ένα μαγαζί εδώ στο Nottingham με στρατιωτικό υλικό πού  σκοπεύω νά τό επισκεφθω την επόμενη εβδομάδα



EL84 ΚΑΙ 6BQ5 είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο,αμερικάνικη και ευρωπαική κωδικοποίηση. Για μένα προτίμησε τις philips jan 6BQ5 NOS (New old stock).Είναι απο τις κορυφαίες και τις βρίσκεις ακόμη σε λογική τιμή.Επίσης να προσέξεις και τις προνενισχύτριες να είναι σε καλή ποιότητα.Μην βάλεις δηλαδή τις καλύτερες λυχνίες εξόδου και στην προενίσχυση λυχνία των  8 ευρώ. Μετ/τες εξόδου φαντάζομαι έκανες παραγγελία τους amplimo έτσι? Ο μετ/της τροφοδοσίας θα σου βγεί εδώ 50-60 ευρώ.

----------


## toliis69

Οσο για την προενίσχυση στο ίδιο σασί ,οχι. Μόνο προβληματα μπορεί να σου δημιουργήσει. Αστην για το τέλος ξεχωριστή και μετά απο μελέτη

----------


## alpha uk

Σε ευχαριστώ Τολη , ναι οι Μ/Χ είναι της amplimo, σκοπός μου είναι νά φτιαξω το τροφοδοτικό σε PCB  καί  ο υπόλοιπος ενισχυτής στο σασί με κοσες , πάντως θά γίνουν όλα πολύ προσεγμένα καί θά πάρει αρκετό χρόνο,θελω να κάνω συνδιασμό παλιό καί καινούργιο, σε ένα σασί με ξύλο τριανταφυλλιάς και χοντρό αλουμίνιο για πρόσωπση με lcd display .

----------


## sotosbad

Καταρχήν συγχαρητήρια για το έργο τέχνης.  Δεν είμαι και πολύ έμπειρος. Έχω ήδη φτιάξει ένα λαμπατο του tomhel και σκέφτηκα να το προχωρήσω λίγο και να φτιάξω το δικό σου. Μήπως και τυχόν έχεις το σχέδιο του τυπωμενου που έχεις φτιαξει; Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## toliis69

> Καταρχήν συγχαρητήρια για το έργο τέχνης.  Δεν είμαι και πολύ έμπειρος. Έχω ήδη φτιάξει ένα λαμπατο του tomhel και σκέφτηκα να το προχωρήσω λίγο και να φτιάξω το δικό σου. Μήπως και τυχόν έχεις το σχέδιο του τυπωμενου που έχεις φτιαξει; Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.



Υπάρχουν εδώ : https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...khTTVFiMFQwckU
loboyPCB.zip

----------


## marougos

Καλό μεσημέρι  θα ήθελα λίγο την βοήθεια σας, στο χειρόγραφο σχέδιο του Σπέρτου στο τροφοδοτικό για τον πυκνωτή C9 δίνει 0,22μF / 100V MKS  ενώ στο Σχέδιο του Γιώργου 2200μ/25  Πια είναι η σωστή τιμή;

----------


## toliis69

> Καλό μεσημέρι  θα ήθελα λίγο την βοήθεια σας, στο χειρόγραφο σχέδιο του Σπέρτου στο τροφοδοτικό για τον πυκνωτή C9 δίνει 0,22μF / 100V MKS  ενώ στο Σχέδιο του Γιώργου 2200μ/25  Πια είναι η σωστή τιμή;



0.22μF είναι

----------


## marougos

Καλημέρα θα ήθελα λίγο την βοήθεια σας . Στο κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή ο Σπέρτος αναφέρει  << Για παράδειγμα ο συνδυασμός R12 - T2 (AC balance) αφορά μόνο τους κατόχους εποπτικών οργάνων. Σαν απλοποίηση αυτή η ρύθμιση μπορεί να παραλειφτεί, και τότε ξεχνάμε το Τ2, και η R12 γίνεται 10ΚΩ (όσο και η R11) >>
Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι ότι στο τυπωμένο του Γιώργου βλέπουμε ότι υπάρχει και το Τ2 και η αντίσταση R11 που είναι ίδια με την R12  στα 10ΚΩ . Τελικά το Τ2 πρέπει να μπει (χρειάζεται ;; :Wink:  και αν χρειάζεται θα έχει κάποια επίδραση το να αυξομειώνουμε την τιμή του Τ2

----------


## p.gabr

Ο κύριος Μιχάλης κάπου δεν τα έχει γράψει σωστά. 
Ναι το balance για εμένα είναι απαραίτητο ,γιατί και οι προενισχύτριες λυχνίες μπορεί να έχουν  διάφορές, αλλά και στην συνέχεια ο τελεστικος , ώστε με την ρύθμιση αυτήν να εξισορροπισεις τυχόν διαφορές με στόχο την ελάττωση της παραμόρφωσης 
Όπως έχει το σχέδιο επάνω ή Ra έχει τιμή 10κ ωμ ενώ η κάτω μπορεί να λαμβάνει τιμή από 2,35κωμ (όταν το πότενσιόμετρο είναι μηδέν ) έως τιμή 10,6κωμ στην μέγιστη τιμή. 
Το σωστό θα ήταν η μεταβλητή τιμή να ήταν +/- 20%
Δηλαδή από 8-12κωμ 
Προτείνω οι δύο 4,7κ να γίνουν περί τα 15κωμ ώστε η ελάχιστη τιμή να είναι 7,5 κ και σε σειρά ένα πότενσιόμετρο 5κωμ , έτσι καλύπτουμε από 7,5 -12,5κωμ
Καλή συνέχεια

----------

marougos (25-06-17)

----------


## marougos

Παναγιώτη σε ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη ανταπόκριση σου. Μετά την απάντηση σου άρχισα λίγο να το ψάχνω για να δω τι έχει γίνει με την κατασκευή του Γιώργου. Από τις φωτογραφίες που έχει ανεβάσει  στο google drive στις πλακέτες του ενισχυτή φαίνεται  ότι σε καμία περίπτωση η αντίσταση R12 δεν είναι 10ΚΩ όπως φαίνεται στο νέο σχέδιο του Γιώργου, αλλά και η αντίσταση με όνομα R13-14 είναι μία, και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι 4κ7 Ωμ όπως στο νέο σχέδιο του Γιώργου. Προσπαθώντας να βρω τις τιμές των αντιστάσεων βάση των χρωμάτων  τουλάχιστον, αναγνώρισα  την R12 στα 18ΚΩ ( ίδια με την R2)  και την R13-14 στα 1,8ΚΩ. Κατόπιν σκέφτηκα ότι αυτές τις τιμές δεν θα τις έβαζε τυχαία ο Γιώργος στην κατασκευή του, έτσι άρχισα να κοιτάζω τα αρχικά σχέδια του Σπέρτου  όπου πήρα τις απαντήσεις για τις αλλαγές αυτές.  Έτσι για την R12 στην λίστα με τα υλικά του ενισχυτή έχει σημειωμένο με αστερίσκο για την R12: {18KΩ/1W IF USED IN PARALLEL TO T2 (50KΩ)}. Ενώ για τις αντιστάσεις R13 και R14 στο σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού στη περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιηθεί ο ρυθμιστής τάσης ALT1 (με τις zener) όπως το έχει υλοποιήσει ο Γιώργος τότε έχει τη σημείωση { REPLACE IN AMP GROUP OF R13,R14 WITH ONE RESISTOR: 1,8KΩ/2W IF USE ALT1 }.  Αυτά τα επισημαίνω για να βοηθήσουμε όποιων από τα παιδιά θέλει, για την υλοποίηση της κατασκευής.   Βέβαια όπως ξέρετε οι γνώσεις μου είναι περιορισμένες  και για αυτό, αν κάνω κάποιο λάθος να με συγχωρέσετε β διορθώσετε.

----------


## sotosbad

Καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσω ιδιαίτερα το kentar για την βοηθεια που μου εδωσε απλοχερα τα σχεδια και πληροφορίες για την υλοποίηση ενος ενισχυτή ονειρο.
Πριν απο ενα χρονο περίπου ξεκίνησα και εγω με τη σειρά μου το συγκεκριμένο ενισχυτή. Λογω περιορισμένου χρονου δουλειας αλλά και λογο του πρωτου μου χομπι (ψαροντουφεκο) δεν έλεγε να τελειώσει το προτζεκτ.
Τελικά υλοποιήθηκε με καποιες βελτιώσεις εξωτερικές γιατι εσωτερικες δεν κατέχω και πάρα πολλα. Εχω πολλα χρονια να ασχοληθώ με ηλεκτρονικα. Στα τελευταία και ειδικά στις συνδεσμολογιες χωρις την βοηθεια του φιλου μου του Αποστόλη ο ενισχυτής δεν θα έπαιρνε σαρκα και οστα...
Στο δια ταύτα. Ο ενισχυτής σκοτωνει.
Sound κατσε καλα να πουμε...

Σας ευχαριστώ και παλι ολους στο φορουμ που μας δίνετε τα σχέδιά σας και υλοποιούμε κατασκευές αλλες φορές με επιτυχία και αλλες φορες με αποτυχία γιατι το αποτέλεσμα είναι ενα: Προσωπική ικανοποίηση...
Υ.Σ. Συντομα και βιντεο.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=17GKuAzbJTsLatb3GsSlh6GhVsM0IQ6FF

----------


## spirakos

Συγχαρητηρια Σωτηρη για τη κατασκευη ειναι πολυ προσεγμενη και το σχεδιο που διαλεξες ειναι πολυ πολυ πολυ καλα μελετημενο απο τον αειμνηστο κ.Σπερτο
Δικη μου συμβολη να προσεξεις παρα πολυ την ισορροπια των ρευματων στην εξοδο γιατι οι τοροειδεις ερχονται σε κορο με μεγαλη ευκολια. Κανε συχνα ρυθμισεις bias. 
Και επετρεψε μου μια παρατηρηση ως προς την ποιοτητα των υλικων και κυριως τους πυκνωτες σηματος. Δε χρειαζεται να βαλεις κατι εξωτικο αλλα αξιζει να επενδυσεις 5ευρω για καθε πυκνωτη και σου εγγυωμαι πως ο ηχος θα παρει διαστασεις που θα αναθεωρησεις πολλα περι υλικων
Καλες ακροασεις να εχεις

----------


## nick1974

πολυ ωραιο κομματι.
Θα συμφωνησω με τον προλαλησαντα για ποιιοτικους MKT και επισεις προσωπικα θα μου αρεσε οι τοροειδεις να χουν καποιο cover αλλα αυτο ειναι προσωπικο γουστο του καθ ενος.
Αληθεια που τους εφτιαξες και ποσο πηγε το μαλι?

----------


## kentar

Εξαιρετική δουλειά . Ακολούθησε τις συμβουλές του Σπύρου .
Βάλε πυκνωτές σήματος MKP ( Mundorf Mcap , SCR audio κλπ) .
Αν θελήσεις να βάλεις covers στους μ/σ εξόδου υπάρχουν και στο ebay 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/181951969377?var=481827759377

Καλές ακροάσεις !

----------


## sotosbad

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Οι πυκνωτές είναι που έχω επάνω είναι ΜΚΤ και το μηχάνημα Σκοτώνει.
και φυσικά το βίντεο που σας υποσχέθηκα.




παιδιά συγνώμη αλλά το youtube μου έκοψε τον ηχο λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων

----------

mikemtb (13-12-21)

----------


## liat

> Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Οι πυκνωτές είναι που έχω επάνω είναι ΜΚΤ και το μηχάνημα Σκοτώνει.
> και φυσικά το βίντεο που σας υποσχέθηκα.
> https://youtu.be/Wn8VlhrQ1FQ



Αυτό το βίντεο διαθέτει περιεχόμενο από το χρήστη SME, ο οποίος το έχει αποκλείσει στη χώρα σας για λόγους πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων  :Confused1:

----------


## stone77

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα... Σήμερα μετά από καιρό έβαλα τον low boy να ακούσω λίγο μουσική αλλά ενώ όλα πήγαιναν καλά όταν ανέβασα ένταση διαπίστωσα υπερθέρμανση σε δύο λυχνιες el 84 του αριστερού καναλιού... Αμέσως έκλεισα και ζητάω τα φώτα σας... Τι πρέπει να ελέγξω, τι μπορεί να έχει συμβεί... Ανεβάσω και μια φώτο... Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## aris285

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα... Σήμερα μετά από καιρό έβαλα τον low boy να ακούσω λίγο μουσική αλλά ενώ όλα πήγαιναν καλά όταν ανέβασα ένταση διαπίστωσα υπερθέρμανση σε δύο λυχνιες el 84 του αριστερού καναλιού... Αμέσως έκλεισα και ζητάω τα φώτα σας... Τι πρέπει να ελέγξω, τι μπορεί να έχει συμβεί... Ανεβάσω και μια φώτο... Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



τσεκαρε το κυκλομα BIAS.

----------


## stone77

> τσεκαρε το κυκλομα BIAS.



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση... Να κάνω ξανά ρύθμιση ή μπορεί να έχει καεί κάτι...;;; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση... Να κάνω ξανά ρύθμιση ή μπορεί να έχει καεί κάτι...;;; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Αν έχει καεί η κοπεί κάτι δε θα μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις κάτι. Το πιθανοτερο είναι να είναι κάποιο θέμα bias και να μην έχεις καθόλου αρνητικά κι όχι απλά μια μικριρυθμιση. (99% είναι αυτο που σου λέει ο Αρης και η μόνη πιθανοτητα διαφορετικής βλάβης είναι να πηγαινει με κάποιο τρόπο ανοδική τάση στα σκριν, αλλά ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ λίγο δυσκολο οπότε εστιάσω στο bias των οδηγών ) 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stone77

Ευχαριστώ πολύ ήδη ζεσταίνω λυχνιες έβαλα τα ποτενσιόμετρα στην μέγιστη αντίσταση και ξεκινάω πάλι ρυθμίσεις... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stone77

Τελικά ορισα αρνητική ανάδραση στα - 14volt.ακλα και πάλι οι δύο λυχνιες κοκκινιζουν... Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό αντί για 800mv που έπρεπε να μετράω στο σημείο I μετράω 2.5 volt... Τι μπορεί να φταίει;;; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## aris285

> Τελικά ορισα αρνητική ανάδραση στα - 14volt.ακλα και πάλι οι δύο λυχνιες κοκκινιζουν... Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό αντί για 800mv που έπρεπε να μετράω στο σημείο I μετράω 2.5 volt... Τι μπορεί να φταίει;;; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



τσεκαρε τις αντιστασεις που πανε απο το ΒΙΑS στο grid1 αν ειναι στα καλα τους και τον πυκνωτη απο την ανοδο της προηγουμενης λυχνιας προς το grid 1 μηπως εχει διαροη.

----------


## stone77

> τσεκαρε τις αντιστασεις που πανε απο το ΒΙΑS στο grid1 αν ειναι στα καλα τους και τον πυκνωτη απο την ανοδο της προηγουμενης λυχνιας προς το grid 1 μηπως εχει διαροη.



Σε παρακαλώ μήπως μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο αναλυτικός για το τι πρέπει να ελέγξω ... Μιλάμε για τον  πυκνωτή c3 η c4 μεταξύ ανόδου ecc82;; και οι αντιστάσεις;;; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stone77

Καλησπέρα και πάλι παιδιά... Τελικά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε μετά από καθοδήγηση του Γιώργου (kentar), που πραγματικά τον ευχαριστώ απίστευτα για την βοήθεια του όχι μόνο τώρα αλλά και όταν κατασκεύαζα τον ενισχυτή, κατέληξα ότι το πρόβλημα το είχαν οι δύο αυτές λυχνιες... Πιστεύω λόγω του ότι είχα πολύ καιρό να κάνω ρύθμιση στα ρεύματα ηρεμίας ο ενισχυτής δεν δούλευε καλά και όταν άνοιξα ένταση δημιουργήθηκε υπερθέρμανση σε αυτές τις λυχνίες... Έκανα αντικατάσταση σε όλη την τετράδα του αριστερού καναλιού, από την αρχή ρύθμιση στα ρεύματα και από το απόγευμα μέχρι τώρα παίζει μια χαρά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα... Πραγματικά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας... Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να δίνεις απλόχερα την γνώση σου ειδικά σε ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν την εμπειρία σας... Να είστε όλοι καλά και να έχουμε καλές γιορτές με υγεία.... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

airgeorge (14-12-21), 

kentar (15-12-21), 

mikemtb (14-12-21)

----------


## VaselPi

_Τελικά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε..._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από* stone77.*

Παρότι το πρόβλημα λύθηκε, επιτρέψτε μου μια μικρή παρέμβαση στο θέμα, καθότι το αίτιο που προκαλεί την υπερθέρμανση των λυχνιών εξόδου τελικά δεν εντοπίστηκε (δεν ερμηνεύεται σωστά). 
Συνήθως, την υπερθέρμανση την προκαλεί η ηλεκτρική εκκένωση αίγλης μεταξύ καθόδου και ανόδου, λόγω μείωσης (πτώσης) του κενού στη λυχνία. Συμβαίνει αυτό όταν η λυχνία για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα είναι ανενεργή και το κενό δεν είναι ικανοποιητικό. Στο διάστημα αυτό, στο κρυσταλλικό πλέγμα της ανόδου συσσωρεύεται μεγάλη ποσότητα αερίου. 
Όταν η άνοδος με κάποιον τρόπο θερμανθεί, το συσσωρευμένο αέριο αποβάλλεται, προκαλώντας απότομη χειροτέρευση του κενού σε επίπεδα που γίνεται δυνατή η ηλεκτρική εκκένωση αίγλης. Επομένως, όταν οι λυχνίες είναι ανενεργές για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα (κυρίως οι εξόδου), σωστό είναι στην αρχή να τεθούν σε λειτουργία δίχως την ανοδική τάση, για περίπου 0,5 - 1 ώρα. Στο διάστημα αυτό η άνοδος θα θερμανθεί από την κάθοδο, θα αποβάλει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του συσσωρευμένου αερίου, το οποίο στη συνέχεια θα δεσμευτεί (αντληθεί) από το μαύρο στρώμα βαρίου που βρίσκεται στο εσωτερικό της λυχνίας. Συνήθως, αυτή η προθέρμανση της ανόδου είναι αρκετή, προκειμένου να βελτιωθεί το κενό και να επανέλθει η λυχνία. 
Αν παρά την προθέρμανση της ανόδου η εκκένωση αίγλης επιμένει, προφανώς, το κενό στη λυχνία είναι προβληματικό εκ κατασκευής και η λυχνία πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί.
Βασίλειος.

----------

kentar (15-12-21)

----------


## paxjohn

Πιθανότατα εχει απαντηθεί , ή θεωρείται  πασίγνωστο ,αλλά εγω δεν βρήκα κάτι ψάχνοντας στο forum . Τα Αρχεία  με επέκταση  "LAY" πως τα ανοίγω?

----------


## stone77

> _Τελικά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε..._
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από* stone77.*
> 
> Παρότι το πρόβλημα λύθηκε, επιτρέψτε μου μια μικρή παρέμβαση στο θέμα, καθότι το αίτιο που προκαλεί την υπερθέρμανση των λυχνιών εξόδου τελικά δεν εντοπίστηκε (δεν ερμηνεύεται σωστά). 
> Συνήθως, την υπερθέρμανση την προκαλεί η ηλεκτρική εκκένωση αίγλης μεταξύ καθόδου και ανόδου, λόγω μείωσης (πτώσης) του κενού στη λυχνία. Συμβαίνει αυτό όταν η λυχνία για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα είναι ανενεργή και το κενό δεν είναι ικανοποιητικό. Στο διάστημα αυτό, στο κρυσταλλικό πλέγμα της ανόδου συσσωρεύεται μεγάλη ποσότητα αερίου. 
> Όταν η άνοδος με κάποιον τρόπο θερμανθεί, το συσσωρευμένο αέριο αποβάλλεται, προκαλώντας απότομη χειροτέρευση του κενού σε επίπεδα που γίνεται δυνατή η ηλεκτρική εκκένωση αίγλης. Επομένως, όταν οι λυχνίες είναι ανενεργές για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα (κυρίως οι εξόδου), σωστό είναι στην αρχή να τεθούν σε λειτουργία δίχως την ανοδική τάση, για περίπου 0,5 - 1 ώρα. Στο διάστημα αυτό η άνοδος θα θερμανθεί από την κάθοδο, θα αποβάλει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του συσσωρευμένου αερίου, το οποίο στη συνέχεια θα δεσμευτεί (αντληθεί) από το μαύρο στρώμα βαρίου που βρίσκεται στο εσωτερικό της λυχνίας. Συνήθως, αυτή η προθέρμανση της ανόδου είναι αρκετή, προκειμένου να βελτιωθεί το κενό και να επανέλθει η λυχνία. 
> Αν παρά την προθέρμανση της ανόδου η εκκένωση αίγλης επιμένει, προφανώς, το κενό στη λυχνία είναι προβληματικό εκ κατασκευής και η λυχνία πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί.
> Βασίλειος.



Κύριε Βασίλη είναι έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα περιγράφετε... Ο ενισχυτής είχα να δουλέψει πάνω από 5 μήνες γιατί στη θέση του είχα βάλει το μικρούλη με την EL 34. Όταν το άνοιξα δεν έκανα σχεδόν καθόλου προθέρμανση αντίθετος από τον ενθουσιασμό μου να δοκιμάσω ένα streamer που είχα αγοράσει έπαιξα κατευθείαν και σε υψηλή ένταση. Πραγματικά δεν γνώριζα αυτή τη λεπτομέρεια και πραγματικά σας ευχαριστώ για την τοποθέτησή σας...Πλέον έχουν γνώση οι φύλακες!!! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## p.gabr

Kαλησπερα κύριοι παλαιοι και νεοι ,καλησπέρα ειδικά και στον κυριο Γεωργιο "κενταρ¨"
Κατ αρχην να δώσω τα συγχαρητήρια στον κυριο βασίλη για την εντυπωσιακή θεωρητική τοποθέτηση του .
Εχοντας ασχοληθεί ολίγον με το θέμα να σας πω τι εχω δει . 
Υπάρχουν δυο παράμετροι που αλλοιώνουν την πολωση της λυχνίας και εαν μετράτε μόνο την πτώση τάσης στην κάθοδο τότε είναι λάθος ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΡΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΟΔΗΓΟ ΠΛΕΓΜΑ ΕΑΝ Η ΤΑΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΗ . Αυτό γίνεται όμως με ένα πολυμετρο υψηλής αντίστασης εισόδου, ακόμα και το προμπ του παλμογράφου με 1Μωμ αντίσταση αλλοιώνει την μέτρηση , το ιδανικότερο είναι ενα ανολογικο βολτόμετρο με λυχνίες οπου εκεί έχουμε αντίσταση εσόδου 100 η και 200Μωμ
 Εχω κανει ενα σχέδιο κοιτάξτε , ακόμα και 10 Μωμ να εχει διαρροή ο συζευκτικός  πυκνωτής ποσο πολύ αλλοιώνει την πολωση .Στο δεύτερο σχέδιο αποτυπώνεται το ιδιο πρόβλημα που αυτό οφείλεται στην διαρροή μετξυ σκριν ( που κουβαλάει 200-400 βολτ) με το οδηγο πλέγμα , συνηθες φαινόμενο όταν η λυχνία μετα από δυο λεπτά αρπίζει και ανεβάζει ρεύμα.
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

----------

mikemtb (17-12-21), 

stone77 (17-12-21)

----------


## MacGyver

Δύο μαζί ταυτόχρονα; Στατιστικά δεν στέκει, τι κοινό παρονομαστή έχουν;

----------


## basilism

Καλημέρα.
θέλω να παραγγείλω στους Κινέζους πλακέτες.
εάν κάποιος διαθέτει τα Gerber αρχεία θα μου ελεινε τα χερια.
ευχαριστώ.

----------

